# Regal Select



## ddemair (Nov 3, 2008)

I haven't used it much because the paint stores around here are only starting to carry it.

I've got to say that I don't like it. It dries so fast that it's hard to cut in sections that require a lot of brush work. It doesn't cover any better ( and maybe not even as good) compared with Regal... at least in the 1 base.

The semi-gloss in white dove definitely doesn't cover as well and it's harder to lay down a smooth finish because it dries so fast.

And it's harder to cut in because it doesn't flow off the brush like Regal. In other words, it doesn't liquify as it's worked.

Anyone else have a similar experience? Any tips (besides painting faster)? I know I could add some Floetrol, but I'd rather go back to Regal since Floetrol can change the sheen.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

It does see to dry a little faster than the old regal, as it has the gennex waterborne tints, instead of the oil tints. I have actually found coverage to be better throughout tha bases and have even used two coats over bare drywall with as good of coverage as a prime and two coat with the old, especially in difficult colors. Two coats of off white worked even of bare greenboard, where I remember being dissatisfied with a prime and two before.

I don't really like it for a trim paint, i.e. semi-gloss, but have sprayed it with decent results a couple of times. For cutting in walls I haven't had a problem with banding, even with eggshell, and it does often begin to dry as you're rolling into it.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

If you know how to handle Aura- same deal. Forget about rolling into a wet cut. Let it dry and then roll. 
So far I'm good with all the gennex variations. Ben- same deal. 
Just starting to use a little Ultra Spec to see where that fits.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

ddemair said:


> I haven't used it much because the paint stores around here are only starting to carry it.
> 
> I've got to say that I don't like it. It dries so fast that it's hard to cut in sections that require a lot of brush work. It doesn't cover any better ( and maybe not even as good) compared with Regal... at least in the 1 base.
> 
> ...


Correct on all fronts the old Regal is better IMO


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We like the regal select. It is our go to wall paint for the majority of our interiors.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> We like the regal select. It is our go to wall paint for the majority of our interiors.


Same here, and personally I prefer it to Aura. The pearl is awesome on trim. You just can't play with it too much. Gotta put it on fat and let it sit, don't mess with it.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I prefer select as well. Just a different product than "old" regal. As was pointed out earlier, most of the newer BM lines have similar attributes. Once you know them, they work great. Select is a very good wall paint. I have to check out the pearl,NC, as semi was not my favorite for trim a few months back.

I just used a bunch of Ultraspec interior in both lo lustre and eggshell (which appears to be closer to satin, and I used it on trim) and it did not apply like BEN or Regal Select. I liked it, but it has a different feel. I was using it over Gardz, so I'm not sure about dry time with cut in, as Gardz seals and has such a non porous surface, but it just felt different than BEN and Select.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Kd, to me Ultra Spec in any finish up to Semi is for walls only. That's just my opinion. The Gloss is decent to work with on trim, lays down OK. The others, not so much, but I've not sprayed any. All my experience was brushing.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

NC, I agree, UltraSpec appears to be a good wall paint, trim....although I have not used the UltraSpec in gloss, I will stick to other lines in the future.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> We like the regal select. It is our go to wall paint for the majority of our interiors.


For us I'd pay a little more and use Aura. I like the regal exterior as it's a high build, but the interior i see no reason to use over Aura and if it's a budget job I'll use ultra spec.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Rs is just shy of &40 and aura is $53, so select is our default, aura is second on walls for when Hiding is needed or top quality. We have not found good sub-regal wall paint yet, but have not tried low sheen ultra spec either.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Rs is just shy of &40 and aura is $53, so select is our default, aura is second on walls for when Hiding is needed or top quality. We have not found good sub-regal wall paint yet, but have not tried low sheen ultra spec either.


Select is over 40 here in Chicago area.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

You'll notice that Regal Select & Aura will dry faster than your used to. They are meant to be recoated in as little as 1 hour. The learning curve is to leave it alone once you put it on the wall until that hour has passed


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> We have not found good sub-regal wall paint yet, but have not tried low sheen ultra spec either.


BEN, try it. The eggshell is by far the best....the flat I can take it or leave it, the semi is OK. Typically with semi on an average job you don't need much, may as well get what works best for you and your productivity regardless of cost. Trim paint is one that I never understand why painters cheap out on.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> BEN, try it. The eggshell is by far the best....the flat I can take it or leave it, the semi is OK. Typically with semi on an average job you don't need much, may as well get what works best for you and your productivity regardless of cost. Trim paint is one that I never understand why painters cheap out on.


Is Ben supposed to be a step above or below ultra spec?


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Above. Both are good, BEN is better, about 5-8 more per gallon.


----------



## ddemair (Nov 3, 2008)

So, yesterday was my second day painting with Regal Select. I won't use it again!

Day 1 had me scooping what seemed like paste from the cut bucket and trying to get it to flow off my brush. Eventually, I added Floetrol.

Day 2 had me in high gear trying to get the next section rolled before it was too late.

It dried so fast that by the time I re-filled the paint tray, it was starting to set up and "pulled" where I had left off. It takes me less than 1 minute to re-fill the tray. Nothing should dry that fast.

I couldn't even roll it out smoothly (not enough time) so there's a little more stipple than I like to see. Fortunately, I was using matte so the stipple is not obvious.

I almost feel like I must be having a unique experience with this stuff becuase I find this paint basically unusable. I used it once before with similar results and figured it was a fluke. After this experience, I'm going back to Regal. No moe Regal Select for me.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Using a paint tray is your first mistake. :whistling2: all kidding aside, I used select a few weeks ago and was not even close to impressed. Had to thin it right off the bat and it hat banded like a mofo.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I think it's great , using some today. 
But I find it very helpful to add a splash of water to loosen it up. Makes a world of difference.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I like select eggshell for walls. 

It dries fast but to me thats good. Fast recoat times. 

Here's the thing, once you start a wall, don't stop. 

Ben is ok.

I actually like promar zero more than ben or select and it's a bunch cheaper.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

TJ, have you compared Promar 0 to BM Ultraspec?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

kdpaint said:


> TJ, have you compared Promar 0 to BM Ultraspec?


Nope. BM Utraspec isn't available in my area yet. Honestly, I have no desire to try it out, since I know promar zero performs very well at that pricepoint and ultraspec would come in around the same price I believe.


----------

